# Question about room temperatures



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Every year because of where my room is located know I have 3 tiels and 2 budgies. I use one of the floor heaters. that I can kick to turn it off if my room gets way too hot so that it can cool down. However I am wondering if 65 degrees is ok for birds to be in every day with that type of a heater. I forget what type mine is called of course. Though, i never put it any higher than that. Pumpkin never seemed to have that type of a problem with it. but, since I have more than one bird this winter I'm a little concerned on what temperature should I put my heater to.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I am not sure...I know I have my thermostat set around 70 or 72 in the winter...if I am getting cold, I assume they are too, so I adjust accordingly...I also make sure they are not getting any drafts.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

tielmom said:


> I am not sure...I know I have my thermostat set around 70 or 72 in the winter...if I am getting cold, I assume they are too, so I adjust accordingly...I also make sure they are not getting any drafts.


 
true, and my gran always says that my room feels to warm when i have it at 65 but to me it feels just right. we do have a thermostat however, my room's airconditioning unit doesn't work to well with the heat it worked well with the cold air for some reason this year. Plus mine can move from side to side but I keep it at a steady stand still so no drafting's happening with it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have mine between 64 to 79 because im always cold as im a cold person and thats everyday lol I normally sit next to the little fan heater, which i get wrong sometimes as my bf or son gets hot, highest its got was 82 and that was in summer.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I worry about it too, but I've read several places that when properly acclimated tiels can handle some pretty cold and hot temperatures. I would just do things to make sure they don't take chill. Watch out for drafts and don't bathe too frequently.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I asked my vet this questions, I keep my bird room between 70-80 in the winter. She said not to go over that because that is just too warm, but to try and not go below 70. I find I can feel a chill in the air below 70 so they must too. Another very important thing in the winter is to keep the humidity up. I have a humidifier in the bird room in the winter otherwise it's too dry and can sometimes cause them issues. humidity should be between 60-80%.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

65 degrees is fine. What might not be fine is the space heater - some of them are made with Teflon, and they frequently don't tell you about it.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

my heater is a honeywell type heater least thats what it says on the heater not sure on it's style though I think that maybe...

see mines kinda like http://www.walmart.com/ip/Optimus-Portable-Ceramic-Heater-with-Thermostat/13022979 this that sits on the floor to where I can aim it right at me that way the heat's mostly hitting me but also the birds can feel some of it circulating around except it's a different style.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

We hold ours about 70 in the winter. Its an apt. with all the appliances and dishwasher going it is easy to maintain. We have one wall heater, the small type. I also think 65 is ok. More birds in the room is more body heat. Will you keep the cage partially covered in the winter?


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

cinnamon said:


> We hold ours about 70 in the winter. Its an apt. with all the appliances and dishwasher going it is easy to maintain. We have one wall heater, the small type. I also think 65 is ok. More birds in the room is more body heat. Will you keep the cage partially covered in the winter?



I normally dont keep my cages covered, I haven't had to do so, even with last winter with pumpkin he felt nice and warm at the 65 degreese of my heater last winter.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

You guys are doing alright with the temps.

Yes Tiels can cope with some fairly cold temps.
There is a big *but*! though. You should not take a indoor cage bird and put it outside in the cold in winter. It will not have the feathers to deal with the cold.
They will be OK if the temp drops over a reasonable time frame. They can adjust and grow suitable under down, for the climate.

My own Tiels coped with temps down to the odd night of below 10c / 50f.


----------

